# Final report for 2004



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

short and sweet no fish was cold I lasted 2 hours and was the only one fishing can't wait untill next year


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

cocoflea, 

Do you ever go Cod fishing up there?


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I have gone in the past but the fishing has just started getting better the past couple of years for a while the stocks were way down


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Cod is the only fish that I will 
purchase down here in MD. They
taste sooo good. If they were
a local fish I would be out
almost every weekend chasing 
them.


----------



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

*Cod?*

Did some one say Cod? Where? Cod ?  

I grew up catching Cod.

Was lucky enough to be stationed in Agentia Newfoundland where we could jig COD all day long.

Took my wife once and she hooked onto a 41 pounder, last time I ever took her.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

here a link to a report on the Cod Fishing 

http://www.francesfleet.com/reports.htm


----------

